

Ask HN:  Best day in near future to launch? - sam_in_nyc

I'm nearing a launch of my beloved project.  Pessimism aside, let's assume that it will get picked up by blogs, submitted to social media sites, etc.<p>What would be the ideal weekday, or just date in the near future, for this to happen?  Weekday vs. Weekend?<p>I'm not taking it too seriously right now, and I don't believe there's any chance of the launch going <i>completely</i> unnoticed, but I just want to maximize every last bit of publicity I can get out of launching.
======
adityakothadiya
I had asked same question on HN before, and PG advised me that - the best
launch day is when you are ready to launch.

Also, I will suggest don't focus on a single launch day. Think every day is a
launch day. First launch on forums like HN, then get some feedback, then
launch on few mid-size blogs, see if they cover it, see if you can handle
traffic, then again launch on bigger blogs, and then keep launching to every
single person you meet on each and every day. Once you are ready, every single
day is a launch day.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Great advice. Exactly what I was looking for, just hadn't realized it.

------
patio11
_I just want to maximize every last bit of publicity I can get out of
launching._

a) Approximately 99.998% of the people who will eventually hear of you will
not do so on launch day.

b) In six months from now if I arrive on your site for the first time
following a Google search, to all intents and purposes you just sprang into
being. Am I getting your best launch experience? If not, revise plans.

------
skmurphy
Post it on HN first and ask for feedback before trying to formally launch.
That may get you some early users who can also talk about it.

------
aristus
Govt agencies and others who want to bury data do so on a Friday before a long
holiday... like this recent one.

So do the opposite: launch next Tuesday, 24 Feb.

But, and I say this with love, it doesn't fucking matter when you launch. We
launched a beta... 12 days ago? I don't remember precisely because it doesn't
matter. The people using are happy and we don't need to see our names in
print.

I've worked at places that had rock star launches and promptly failed _because
they didn't make something people wanted_. I've worked for nice, profitable
businesses you've never heard of, and never will.

Anyway -- if you want publicity, it's more than just numerology. You have to
build relationships with people beforehand. It's not like you're going to
email news@wired.com at exactly 8:13 am on the day before deadline, and boom!
you're an internet legend. Give journalists a little credit.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Thanks for the advice about Fridays before a long holiday.

Believe me, I'm well aware that I'm currently an insignificant force on
basically all forms of media, which makes me happy to hear you sympathize.

How do I go about creating a relationship with sites like TechCrunch,
ReadWriteWeb, etc? What I'm going to launch is something I they really _would_
want to cover, and if they didn't, they'd be doing terrible at their job.
There has to be some hope that great ideas will rise above connected people's
ideas, at least in terms of coverage. This is the internet, after all.

~~~
aristus
"...great ideas will rise above connected people's ideas..."

That's a nice way to put it. But truly great ideas tend to be self-
demonstrating. If your idea is like that, like the portable water purifying
straw, or wheels on luggage, you really don't need to do much.

For every other idea you either need to be connected yourself or you need to
build a base of support. Perhaps identify the B and C listers, the ones who
actually are hungry for a story. Or try to get 1,000 customers / people /
whatever your metric is, then give them something in exchange for blogging
about it.

You have the imagination to invent your thing, right? So why are you not using
it? Connected writers are _lazy_. People come to them all day long. Do you
really want your company to hinge on the whim of a lazy, distracted person who
has no stake in your success?

Figure out what you really need to succeed, and go after that. Chasing PR
because it's the default choice is a waste of time.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I'm precisely so excited about what I've made because it is self-
demonstrating. The landing page has a video of someone using it, and a button
to click to try it (no registration.. just click). I just want as many
eyeballs as possible to see it!

I'm definitely _not_ expecting PR to "make or break" what I've made. That
being said, some PR at launch certainly wouldn't hurt, and if its something
that will grow by word of mouth (hence, exponentially), twice as many people
initially seeing it means twice as many users at any given point in time
thereafter.

And I _do_ use what I made, several times a day, and I love it.

~~~
aristus
I'd just post it wherever you already have some credibility (like HN -- it's
not a bad place to launch something). If you really do grow exponentially no
one will care what the starting seed was. As long as the exponent is greater
than one, of course. :)

Ok -- so after all that you really do want publicity but you don't have money.
That takes time. Maybe set up a month-long private beta and invite the 500
most influential people you can find contact info for. It'll be good for you
(small base of demanding users) and good for them (interesting story).

------
kirpekar
Tuesday - Thursday

